# locked out of yahoo email



## beetk (Mar 30, 2006)

just got home after 3 months in another country. yahoo has locked me out of 2 of my accounts. When I signed up, to avoid getting targeted ads etc, I gave fake birthdate info, etc

now yahoo says that since I can't prove my identity, those accounts are in effect, forever gone

Obviously this is a huge hassle for me, losing many contacts and some important emails

I'm willing to pay to be able to access these accounts even 1 more time

Does anyone know how to do this- or- are the police able to do this, and for a fee can they be paid (by me) to do so


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If Yahoo can't get you in there is no legit way to gain access.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the answer to your Security Question? Did you really forget that also?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out these links here:

https://help.yahoo.com/kb/yahoo-account/recovering-lost-forgotten-password-sln2047.html

https://help.yahoo.com/kb/recover-password-mobile-device-sln14698.html

https://help.yahoo.com/kb/yahoo-account/vi21.html


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

beetk said:


> just got home after 3 months in another country. yahoo has locked me out of 2 of my accounts. When I signed up, to avoid getting targeted ads etc, I gave fake birthdate info, etc
> 
> now yahoo says that since I can't prove my identity, those accounts are in effect, forever gone
> 
> ...


that is what happens when you violate yahoo's terms of service by giving false information then forget what you gave them. there is absolutely nothing this forum can do for you and most likely nothing yahoo can do for you since for all they would know is you are trying to hack into another persons account.


----------

